# Dubbio permessi KDE4 [risolto]

## pierino_89

Oggi mi sono accorto di una cosa strana.

Ho aperto un terminale, sono diventato root e ho fatto:

```
touch file.txt
```

Ho verificato i permessi con

```
ls -l file.txt 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 13 mag 23.45 file.txt
```

Dopodiché l'ho aperto con kwrite, ho scritto delle cose, e ho salvato.

Al che kwrite ha detto:

 *Quote:*   

> Impossibile salvare il documento, perché non è stato possibile scrivere su /home/pierino/file.txt.
> 
> Controlla di avere accesso in scrittura al file e che lo spazio su disco sia sufficiente.

 

dunque ho chiuso, sono tornato su dolphin, ho fatto click destro -> elimina e il file è sparito.

Poi ho pensato: "Ma perché dolphin può cancellare un file di root senza avere il permesso di scrittura???"   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Adesso vorrei capire se capita anche a voi, o se qualcosa non va dalle mie parti.[/quote]

----------

## fbcyborg

Non è colpa di dolphin. Anche se provi a rimuoverlo via shell te lo cancella, però in questo caso chiede una conferma.

Il punto è che stai creando un file nella tua home (intestata a te!), e sostanzialmente il sistema vedendo che si trova nella tua home ti permette di cancellarlo. 

Se provi a creare lo stesso file in /, vedrai che non te lo fa cancellare.

Altre info qui.

----------

## pierino_89

Ah! Devo ammettere che come meccanismo mi lascia un po' perplesso, comunque l'importante è saperlo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Considera che se imposti bene i permessi questo non crea nessuna falla di sicurezza.

I file di root nella home non devono starci (intendendo come file di root, se vogliamo quelli di sistema). Il concetto è che se tu vieni in casa mia non posso "perquisirti" la borsa, ma posso cacciarti via di casa.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

cerca su questo forum, ci sono almeno due discussioni molto dettagliate sull'argomento e su come prevenire quest'eventualità.

----------

## fbcyborg

Interessante...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

